# How Good Do You Math Skills Need to Be?



## TheOchocinco33

Like topic name says, at what level of math and what kind do you need to have and know so you don't find yourself struggling in this trade.


----------



## user4818

Addition, subtraction, multiplication, division, fractions, percentages and even a bit of basic Algebra for doing Ohm's Law calculations (unless you have the wheel with all the formulas already laid out.) A bit of basic trigonometry also helps for understanding phase and voltage/current relationships in 3-phase systems.

For basic construction all you need are the first six items I listed.


----------



## TOOL_5150

you need to know how to use a calculator. im not good at math. i just fake it till i make it.


----------



## macmikeman

You can squeeze by without great math skills as long as you can read a measuring tape, but... You will make a better electrician and have a smoother ride most likely if you bone up on it really well enough to be able to calculate various things like voltage drop, conduit shrinkage and bending angles.


----------



## macmikeman

On the other hand, there's an app for that.......


----------



## Turtle3000

Should have basic math skills, but any level of English will play in the electrical trade. Just read the forums you'll see!


----------



## wildleg

*How Good Do You Math Skills Need to Be?* 

the title says it all


----------



## LBC Jesse

I think you would need more than Jethro Clampett's "goes-intos".. :jester:


----------



## Wirenuting

LBC Jesse said:


> I think you would need more than Jethro Clampett's "goes-intos".. :jester:


It's only them double digit goes-into's that get kinda hard. 
8 goes-into 16,,, ahhh,, wait a sec,,, oh, be right back, gotta answer the phone.


----------



## Wirenuting

TheOchocinco33 said:


> Like topic name says, at what level of math and what kind do you need to have and know so you don't find yourself struggling in this trade.


Peter D pretty much covered it all.
If your not great at math, practice up. It will come to you after a bit. 
Go but an Uglies electrical reference book. About $10. It will show you most of the math you'll run across. 
The better you are, the more you'll be worth later.


----------



## Big John

wildleg said:


> *How Good Do You Math Skills Need to Be?*
> 
> the title says it all


 Better than the English skills. :jester:

OP, you need to be able to do basic arithmetic with fractions and decimals. Knowing basic trigonometry helps a lot when bending pipe. You've gotta be able to calculate area and volume, etc. 

The vast majority is 8th grade math, but if you're like me, you don't use it, you lose it.

-John


----------



## TimChaput69

I can work fractions but find they pretty much suck anyway. Personally i use a metric tape measure for any measurements ie: pipe bending, layout, anything I've gotta measure. Why we keep dragging our feet and don't switch over is beyond me, the metric system kicks the crud out of english system IMHO. Other than that depends on what your gonna do, meaning if your gonna be an industrial guy then learn some algebra, trig, and geometry. If your gonna be a resi guy then basic math will do.


----------



## toklover

*How Good Do You Math Skills Need to Be?* 

To be what... what exactly is it you want to be

You know the answer already I think... the better the maths, the better the spark

The only difference between an electrician and a laborer is how much theory he's got behind him.


----------



## Big John

toklover said:


> ...The only difference between an electrician and a laborer is how much theory he's got behind him.


:thumbsup: I like that. It's true: Anyone can turn a screw, the skill comes from knowing why you need to turn it.

-John


----------



## Magnettica

Your math skills need to be sharp. Computing the size of the conductors, for example, isn't rocket science yet you need to know mathematically how many conductors and the cubic space volume they take up. There's a lot of math to know - especially decimal points and formulas - and the sharper you are the more successful you can become.


----------



## hardworkingstiff

I agree with those that say the more better you are at math the more better you will be in the trade.

Now, if you are a romex puller only, you can get by with much less. If you are running conduit, geometry and conceptual thinking will help you excel.

If you are doing calculations, then a good understanding of all of the math will be helpful.


----------



## macmikeman

If you pull up into the long winding driveway and the customer has three Mercedes parked , DO THE MATH.......:whistling2:


----------



## cloudline

Math is essential to be able to carry out proper estimation and practical decisions with regards to conductor sizing, power ratings, limits and fault protection, and many others vital in doing electrical work. We need math, but we don't have to be so strictly stiff with theoretically using it, because most of what we are doing are estimates, dealing with tolerances, and considering many factors, and seldom EXACT! We just need to understand why we're using the math and how to use it correctly. Intuition and practical skills should complement with the math - I think that's how we are able to do our trade well 

------------------------------------------------
Facing obstacles in getting customers to your business? We can help you pull them in and increase revenue. Connect with: [email protected] | (330) 475-7580 -for Akron, OH | http://electrician.inakronarea.com


----------



## nolabama

I has a calculator machine.....


----------



## John

More is better than less or...... More >less


----------



## nrp3

If you did reasonably well in high school math you'll be fine. A good chunk of time the first year of apprentice class was spent doing basic math. Thought I would lose my mind. Its pretty easy.


----------



## drsparky

The better you are at math the better you will be as an electrician.


----------



## Ninety

Real good. You need to be able to count all the cash you are going to make.


----------



## user8640521

macmikeman said:


> If you pull up into the long winding driveway and the customer has three Mercedes parked , DO THE MATH.......:whistling2:


3 mercedes = didn't get them by giving money to sparkies.

true/false?


----------



## leland

FulThrotl said:


> 3 mercedes = didn't get them by giving money to sparkies.
> 
> true/false?


Actually, Probably got them buy giving a service and a price and sticking to it.
Or- Not giving in to 'going rate'.
Maybe - being available when others weren't, And charging what the service was worth.

No one gets wealthy buy cutting there own pay. Just charging and not giving work away.

Not sure about some of you, I'm in it for money.
I need to learn some stuff,yes. But...............

I don't need the practice.


----------



## Aussielec

Ninety said:


> <sarc>You need to be able to count all the cash you are going to make.<sarc>


Here let me fix that for you.....


----------

